# Best low key beach town?



## Carolannanded

Hello! My husband and myself are going to be in Mexico after Feb. 15. We are looking to explore some towns and have been referred to check out San Carlos, Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlán and also Loreto, Baja. Would like to narrow down if possible. We want affordable rental near/on the water, low key, quaint towns. Fishing, some golf. Also is there a publication to find rentals without it being vrbo?

Would like local and expats alike. We are 62 and 52yrs and looking forward to any and all replies! Everyone touts their town as being the best so it is hard to filter where to start first. Looking for that small town feel...…
Thanks to all!
Carol-Ann


----------



## SimasAkexander

Carolannanded said:


> Hello! My husband and myself are going to be in Mexico after Feb. 15. We are looking to explore some towns and have been referred to check out San Carlos, Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlán and also Loreto, Baja. Would like to narrow down if possible. We want affordable rental near/on the water, low key, quaint towns. Fishing, some golf. Also is there a publication to find rentals without it being vrbo?
> 
> Would like local and expats alike. We are 62 and 52yrs and looking forward to any and all replies! Everyone touts their town as being the best so it is hard to filter where to start first. Looking for that small town feel...…
> Thanks to all!
> Carol-Ann


The most unspoiled beaches I've ever found on those in Oaxaca coast over a mountain range. No big hotels. Plenty of airbnb.

"Mazunte felt like such a secret place. There is only a small cluster of people living there and it’s an 8-hour, stomach-wrenching minibus ride from Oaxaca City – which means not so many travellers make it over there. Even the most strong-stomached travellers take motion sickness tablets before taking the journey along the winding roads down to Mazunte." I BELIEVE GOV'T FINISHED MODERN4-4-LANE HIGHWAY IN 2016 THAT CUT TRAVEL TIME IN HALF AND GOES AROUND THE MOUNTAINS, SO EASY BUS OR RENTED CAR TRIP NOW.

There are string of unspoiled beaches going north from Puerto Angel, which has mexican middle class tourists and where fishermen bring in their catch at dawn. There's a restaurant right at dock that'll cook the fresh fish you pick out, and you can eat alongside fishermen drinking beer decompressing from the 14-hour overnite work day.. Very friendly if you speak Spanish.They even invited me to go out on overnite fishing trip with them, but boats are pretty flimsy.

There's a coastal road that goes north from Puerto Angel (or you can fly into Puerto Escondido and rent a car or take a bus going south) and there are 5-6 beach villages catering to separate tastes. Mazunte caters mostly to European and wealthy Mexican Millennials. French coffee shops and great baguettes. Swimsuit optional. Beach totally unspoiled. No hotels.

"But once you arrive in Mazunte, the rough journey immediately melts away into a distant memory and all you have is the bright blue ocean for miles. We got off of the van in San Agustinillo, the beach village just a 10-minute walk from Mazunte. We checked into our friendly posada that we’d booked on Airbnb and dropped our backpacks in the room, before immediately running down onto the sand and jumping into the sea."

There is a town for older travellers: "In truth, many Mexican families holiday at the beach in San Agustinillo, whereas you’ll find hippie travellers in Mazunte, and older generations and queer travellers in nearby Zipolite. I’ve got to say that I loved the vibe in Mazunte most. Think hot days swimming in the sea and drinking freshly blended juice."
https://charlieontravel.com/mazunte-oaxaca-mexico/

Yeah, well, young Euros and Mexicans ingest more than "freshly blended juice." All done openly. Police don't patrol.

Zipolite definitely has more upscale places to stay for better off travelers. Don't know about golf. Plenty of fishing. What is marvelous is that the native Mexicans who live in these beach towns haven't become jaded to foreigners, seeing us as just ATMs.

With highway, I'm sure gov't has plans to make these beaches into another Cancun. If you're adventurous, you can still visit Mexican beaches before developers move in.

"The community known as Zipolite consists of an approximately one-mile stretch of beach with a street that parallels it. It has a central neighborhood, Colonia Roca Blanca, situated at the western end where many of the hotels and restaurants are located.[14] Colonia Roca Blanca is named for the island or large rock just off the shore, which is white due to bird guano.[3] Until just recently, 2014, the main drag was the only paved street within the community. It is officially called the “Paisan” but locals call it the Adoquín. The Colonia Roca Blanca has now been completely redone, and the town now has three streets paved with yellow brick and stonework. Further behind the beach and Adoquín is a larger road that connects Zipolite with other local communities such as San Agustinillo and Puerto Angel.[14][15]

"There are no building codes enforced here, so constructions vary as to materials and quality.[3] There are no banking services here. An automated teller machine (ATM) exists at Playa Zipolite Hotel and Hotel Nude. Several bank branches are in Pochutla.[2][14] There is no currency exchange either, but many places take U.S. dollars.[14] Very few places accept credit cards. Almost all the establishments that face the beach have palapa sheltered restaurants and bars in front and lodging in the back. These lodgings can vary from wood huts, to simple concrete structures and often include hammocks and places to pitch tents. Most baths are shared.[14] There is no high-rise development here and almost none of the lodgings offer air conditioning or hot water.[16]"

Hmm, "Hotel Nude." Never saw that. 90% of tourists keep their full swimsuits on, so you don't have to feel weird wearing a suit. Yeah, a few like to go "free," but not that common.

"Zipolite also has a variety of restaurants from the standard Mexican to international cuisine and vegetarian choices.[14][16] Many of the local restaurants are owned by expatriate Italians and serve pasta dishes as well as pizza.[14][15] One restaurant serves crepes because of its French expatriate owner."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Playa_Zipolite

MORE AIR CONDITIONING EXISTS NOW. Also, no violence and locals honest.

You'll certainly have better stories and videos to show off than if you went to any of the developed resorts. You're going back in time.


----------



## citlali

yes hurry up there before they finishe the road that will lead you from Pochotla to Oaxaca in 2 hours. I drove the road from Chiapas to Oaxaca 3 times last year and it is not that bad if you have patience.
That coast is still nice but who knows for how long.


----------



## chicois8

Your criteria seems to describe Loreto, BCS to a tee, speaking of tees there is a beautiful golf course just south of town on the Sea of Cortez...If interested in whale watching there are tours from Loreto to Puerto Lopez Mateos, or a day trip to Todos Santos on the Pacific side...Below is a web site describing many of Loreto's attributes .......Hope this helps...
Click Here▼ 
https://www.thebudgetmindedtraveler.com/loreto-baja-california-sur-mexico/


----------



## Orfin

Golfing is a hard one to fit in with low key quaint towns, cheap and by the water. 
Unless you like miniature golf and that may also be hard to find but easy to set up in park or field.
Another option is live outside of the resort city areas and do a 1 hour commute.
Seems even that is getting harder to do around Puerto Vallarta where the climate is best in the Winter.
Mazatlan and North of there, can be a bit cold in the coldest time of year, but not bad for people who spent their lives in places where the winter always comes with snow and freezing.

South of Puerto Vallarta can be too hot for some people, usually when you get down as far south as Zipolite and P.Escondido. 
I like between Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan for perfect winter climate, but not quite as convenient as P.Escondido part of Mexico, in terms of cheap, simpler places with good options for foreign tourists.
Seems like Puerto Vallarta is getting so full of high paying foreigners, that the move to the outskirts is also getting full of high paying foreigners. So the idea of an hour commute outside of Puerto Vallarta is not as easy a find for cheap and by the water. 
Seems like, to get cheap in the area, you have to drive until there is nothing much but beach and biting bugs from the croc infested jungles and swamp water that colors the beach water brown and fills it with tree fall debris. 

But cheap is realtive to ones pockets. Even in the cheapest towns, it is always more expensive by the beach. The few cheapest small towns right on the water and off the beaten path, are the hardest place to find a place and if you do, it is usually crowded over with all kinds of inconvenience. Where ever you find good places to live for cheap, it means those places are available.... and in Mexico, people in small and poor towns don’t just have decent extra places laying around available for cheap. 
Maybe you get lucky and find a rare exception, but i have met more than a few people who have struggled up and down the coasts looking for places and it has not been easy and they end up settleing for inconvenience and eventually moving a few times around and usual end up farther from the beach each time they move. 
Coming to Mexico when the tourist high season is done, come then to find a long term place. 
That is when the pickings are best. 

Always best if you can afford to spend a few weeks in every town that attracts you along the way, as you tour the entire coastal region of Mexico. For me, i narrow it down to a narrow climate zone for a winter climate sweet spot. And that narrows my options way down for cheap and decent by the beach.


----------



## RickS

*.*

Just to add a thought.... unfortunately the 'new 4-lane road' between Oaxaca City and the Oaxaca Coast is NOT complete (2019) and has a way to go before complete. Some is done but not enough to replace the most seriously winding/narrow parts. Some day. Maybe.


----------



## citlali

No it is not complete but it will be in a year or two.. I think so far they ran out of money.. It is a question of time. I keep waiting for it because it would make our trip to Chiapas and between Chiapas and Oaxaca a lot shorter... In the meanwhile it is a winding road that can be a pain but the country side is pleasant so I cannot complain too much.
Once it is complete it will change the coast as more people will go there..That is what we call progress...


----------



## SimasAkexander

RickS said:


> Just to add a thought.... unfortunately the 'new 4-lane road' between Oaxaca City and the Oaxaca Coast is NOT complete (2019) and has a way to go before complete. Some is done but not enough to replace the most seriously winding/narrow parts. Some day. Maybe.


That's funny, When I was there in 2015, everyone said it would open by late 2016. 

As for the trip, a single traveler has an advantage. There are 4-5 companies running the vans. You can go to their office a day or two before departure and buy your ticket, reserving the "shotgun seat" in front (no extra charge). They're individual "cabin" seats in front, so no three across with driver. You can roll down window, sit in comfort and avoid much of the rough travel affects of the twisting rows. Other passengers are squished in three across in 2 sets of seats, swaying against each other.

The driver takes at least one stop midway to eat. 45 minutes or so, allowing everyone to stretch their legs.


----------



## almot

Carolannanded said:


> San Carlos, Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlán and also Loreto, Baja. Would like to narrow down if possible. We want affordable rental near/on the water, low key, quaint towns. Fishing, some golf. Also is there a publication to find rentals without it being vrbo?


Orfin covered all the points, not much to add.

None of these towns are low-key, in my books. MAZ and LTO are (probably) higher chances of finding affordable rent, on this list. MAZ can be cheaper than LTO since it's a bigger market, but cheaper rentals in this city will be far from water. 

Also, need to define "affordable". Golf automatically places it in not-too-affordable category, especially if it has to be within a stone throw. Golf in Mexico is a ******-oriented luxury. Also, "near the water" and "on the water" can be several hundred dollars per months difference. Also, the length - annually, monthly, daily. Short-term rentals cost few times more than long-term lease.

Dozens of publications on LTO, though I would check with Baja Nomads forum first, before committing to (usually) exaggerated descriptions on rental sites. Ads might call "Loreto" some place that is 20 miles from the actual LTO town - might not be important as long as it's on the water, I just don't like being taken for more stupid than the business owner


----------



## citlali

MAZ? LTO? are you a pilot or are you trying to be funny?


----------



## TurtleToo

citlali said:


> MAZ? LTO? are you a pilot or are you trying to be funny?


As a former pilot myself, it didn't occur to me that Almot might be a pilot. Nor did his post seem funny in any way. It seemed intended to be helpful, and I think it was. I had no problem understanding his meaning, and I did not find his style offensive. 

.


----------



## citlali

I do not think it is offensive at all but except for Maz I have zero idea of the name of the town. he is talking about. t does not matter in this case but really he should make an effort to spell out the name of the towns.. just my opinion.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Many of us are much closer to 100 than to 50 years old. As such, we learned to spell, capitalize, punctuate, and to write clearly for maximum understanding. We did not speak, or write in acronyms or abbreviations. For some reason, we continue to insist that the children of today try to help us understand what they write, even if they cannot accomplish it in clear cursive, or in more than one language. What in the world will they do when the lights go out permanently, and their batteries go dead? 
"Low key beach towns" may be found strung out, westward, from the southern tip of Florida.


----------



## TundraGreen

citlali said:


> I do not think it is offensive at all but except for Maz I have zero idea of the name of the town. he is talking about. t does not matter in this case but really he should make an effort to spell out the name of the towns.. just my opinion.


 Since the post he was replying to mentioned Mazatlan and Loreto among others, I assumed he was referring to those two.


----------



## chicois8

RVGRINGO said:


> Many of us are much closer to 100 than to 50 years old. As such, we learned to spell, capitalize, punctuate, and to write clearly for maximum understanding. We did not speak, or write in acronyms or abbreviations. For some reason, we continue to insist that the children of today try to help us understand what they write, even if they cannot accomplish it in clear cursive, or in more than one language. What in the world will they do when the lights go out permanently, and their batteries go dead?
> "Low key beach towns" may be found strung out, westward, from the southern tip of Florida.




hi expats i am planning a trip to mexico how does this sound- 
fly from SFO to MEX i love CDMX maybe see ALMO then 
on to PVR for some R&R then to GDL and SMA on ETN 
should I then fly OAX & bus to SCDLC via ADO or skip it & fly to 
MED or CUN ? oops batteries running low--gotta go.......LOL


----------



## citlali

Ja ja as long as you use the airports abbreviations , I can follow you but then you can lose me really fast.


----------



## ojosazules11

chicois8 said:


> hi expats i am planning a trip to mexico how does this sound-
> fly from SFO to MEX i love CDMX maybe see ALMO then
> on to PVR for some R&R then to GDL and SMA on ETN
> should I then fly OAX & bus to SCDLC via ADO or skip it & fly to
> MED or CUN ? oops batteries running low--gotta go.......LOL


Hahaha. Or in Spanish, jajaja. I actually had no problem at all reading your post. Maybe the influence of regular texting/WhatsApping with my teenage kids, nieces, [email protected] Or maybe because I’m still way closer to 50 than 100... although with how fast time seems to be passing I’m too acutely aware of how soon I’ll be closer to the latter.


----------



## ojosazules11

Airport codes seem to usually have some connection to the place they’re located. But not all. Anyone want to hazard a guess where YYZ is? (Of course you can just google it, but I’ll give you a hint. I frequently fly “YYZ-MEX”.)


----------



## chicois8

Starts with a T.....
or YVR


----------



## chicois8

ojosazules11 said:


> Hahaha. Or in Spanish, jajaja. I actually had no problem at all reading your post. Maybe the influence of regular texting/WhatsApping with my teenage kids, nieces, [email protected] Or maybe because I’m still way closer to 50 than 100... although with how fast time seems to be passing I’m too acutely aware of how soon I’ll be closer to the latter.


also it is not just MX in USA too-last night on the TV the POTUS said hi to the TFLOTUS & SOTH & the VP before he read the SOTU....it was on CBS ....NBC...CNN &FOX..LOL....


----------



## SimasAkexander

chicois8 said:


> hi expats i am planning a trip to mexico how does this sound-
> fly from SFO to MEX i love CDMX maybe see ALMO then
> on to PVR for some R&R then to GDL and SMA on ETN
> should I then fly OAX & bus to SCDLC via ADO or skip it & fly to
> MED or CUN ? oops batteries running low--gotta go.......LOL


Re: i love CDMX.

Well, works much better in English but still four syllables. In Spanish, it's six syllables, fairly clumsy for a nickname. I think D.F. ought to have a snappier one. I think Mexico is 11th largest country in the world by size, and close to Russia in population, as incredible as it seems, 130 million to Putin's 144 million.


----------



## almot

citlali said:


> Ja ja as long as you use the airports abbreviations , I can follow you but then you can lose me really fast.


Yep. This is what happens when you trying being funny rather than informative.

Plugging in bus a company name in between airport codes - alright, some of us know what ADO is, but mixing the president's name in this soup is a little disrespectful, no?


----------



## almot

RVGRINGO said:


> Many of us are much closer to 100 than to 50 years old. As such, we learned to spell, capitalize, punctuate, and to write clearly for maximum understanding.


We also learned to use commercial airlines and prefer it very much to hitchhiking  

Abbreviations, when easily associated with the underlying term - which I believe was the case here - save time and arthritis-aggravating keyboard exercises.


----------



## Isla Verde

ojosazules11 said:


> Hahaha. Or in Spanish, jajaja. I actually had no problem at all reading your post. Maybe the influence of regular texting/WhatsApping with my teenage kids, nieces, [email protected] Or maybe because I’m still way closer to 50 than 100... although with how fast time seems to be passing I’m too acutely aware of how soon I’ll be closer to the latter.


I'm almost halfway between 50 and 100, which means I can understand almost half of the abbreviations used in this thread!


----------



## almot

citlali said:


> ...except for Maz I have zero idea of the name of the town. he is talking about.


Only 2 towns were mentioned, one you said you know.

Quoting myself: ***Ads might call "Loreto" some place that is 20 miles from the actual LTO town - might not be important as long as it's on the water***

All it takes is to read. And to think - just a little.


----------



## citlali

Yes reading and understanding was always my downfall especially in foreign tongues..


----------



## RVGRINGO

While at university, 400 miles from home, I did have to hitchhike home for the holidays, often in sub-zero weather from BRR to colder BRR.


----------



## almot

citlali said:


> Yes reading and understanding was always my downfall especially in foreign tongues..


Tongues? Are you a Bible scholar or are trying to be funny?  

Seriously, though - many terms are shortened or abbreviated on local US expat forums and chat rooms. May or may not be an airport code. Puerto Vallarta - PV, Los Cabos - Cabo, Loreto - LTO, San Ysidro (popular border crossing on the way to LTO) - SY, North of the border - NOB, and so on. 

People who don't live on Sea of Cortez, don't always know. Especially when they are not interested. That sea on local forums is often abbreviated to SOC, btw.


----------



## almot

RVGRINGO said:


> While at university, 400 miles from home, I did have to hitchhike home for the holidays, often in sub-zero weather from BRR to colder BRR.


Is Brr same cold as Arggh, or colder?


----------



## Isla Verde

almot said:


> Tongues? Are you a Bible scholar or are trying to be funny?
> 
> Seriously, though - many terms are shortened or abbreviated on local US expat forums and chat rooms. May or may not be an airport code. Puerto Vallarta - PV, Los Cabos - Cabo, Loreto - LTO, San Ysidro (popular border crossing on the way to LTO) - SY, North of the border - NOB, and so on.
> 
> People who don't live on Sea of Cortez, don't always know. Especially when they are not interested. That sea on local forums is often abbreviated to SOC, btw.


You may be an expert on the use of online acronyms, but your knowledge of synonyms is slightly defective. "Tongues" is a perfectly acceptable synonym for "languages", albeit a bit on the formal side. Or are you just trying to be funny?

I doubt we have many members who live on the the Sea of Cortez, hence our sad lack of knowledge about some of the abbreviations you so enjoy using. 

Have a lovely rest of the day!


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> almot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tongues? Are you a Bible scholar or are trying to be funny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though - many terms are shortened or abbreviated on local US expat forums and chat rooms. May or may not be an airport code. Puerto Vallarta - PV, Los Cabos - Cabo, Loreto - LTO, San Ysidro (popular border crossing on the way to LTO) - SY, North of the border - NOB, and so on.
> 
> People who don't live on Sea of Cortez, don't always know. Especially when they are not interested. That sea on local forums is often abbreviated to SOC, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> You may be an expert on the use of online acronyms, but your knowledge of synonyms is slightly defective. "Tongues" is a perfectly acceptable synonym for "languages", albeit a bit on the formal side. Or are you just trying to be funny?
> 
> I doubt we have many members who live on the the Sea of Cortez, hence our sad lack of knowledge about some of the abbreviations you so enjoy using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely rest of the day!
Click to expand...

I distinctly remember a few years ago or more the members at that time agreed not to post internet acronyms on our posts as a courtesy to us old timers who don't text message or cruise chatrooms very much and didn't know them all and when doing so spelled all the words. LOL was one we agreed was fine. Also capitalize and punctuate so it makes sense. Some never capitalized at all years ago which now is not seen very often.


----------



## RVGRINGO

almot said:


> Is Brr same cold as Arggh, or colder?


I only used "Arggh" when aboard my schooner. Brr was reserved for areas close to the Canadian border, on dry land, between November and March.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> I distinctly remember a few years ago or more the members at that time agreed not to post internet acronyms on our posts as a courtesy to us old timers who don't text message or cruise chatrooms very much and didn't know them all and when doing so spelled all the words. LOL was one we agreed was fine. Also capitalize and punctuate so it makes sense. Some never capitalized at all years ago which now is not seen very often.


Thanks for this reminder, Alan. Actually, overuse of acronyms is a no-no, according to Expat Forum rules: "Language : The Expatforum.com is an English language forum and all posts to the message boards should be in English. Short phrases or quotes in foreign languages are permissible if relevant to the topic under discussion and the section of the forum and should conform to “fair use” provisions of copyright law. Please remember that many of our members are not native speakers of English, so avoid the use of textspeak, unexplained abbreviations and excessive jargon to ensure a wider understanding of your posts." https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...rms-use-rules-please-read-before-posting.html

In future, overuse of acronyms will incur the dreaded "infraction"!


----------



## chicois8

OK.....


----------



## NotJustDreaming

RVGRINGO said:


> Brr was reserved for areas close to the Canadian border, on dry land, between November and March.


I could be fooled laying on the couch, sun streaming through the window and perhaps melting the butter on the counter just a bit. When I sit up, and squint my eyes, I can almost convince myself that I’m surrounded by lots and lots of white sand. Really, I’m freezing my arse off with a few feet deep freezing snow in all directions. I’m just twenty minutes north of the US/Canada border. Why do you rub it in so?


----------



## chicois8

NotJustDreaming said:


> I could be fooled laying on the couch, sun streaming through the window and perhaps melting the butter on the counter just a bit. When I sit up, and squint my eyes, I can almost convince myself that I’m surrounded by lots and lots of white sand. Really, I’m freezing my arse off with a few feet deep freezing snow in all directions. I’m just twenty minutes north of the US/Canada border. Why do you rub it in so?




I know what you mean...I am a 100 km from Guadalajara and it is 27℃....
I look out my window and I see sugar cane swaying in the light breeze..
Gotta go the Irish Setter just jumped in the pool....


----------



## Bobbyb

Quaint little towns often lack amenities: bad power, poor telephone service, maybe bad internet, crowded on 3 day weekends, water may be bad, questionable garbage service


----------



## citlali

small town ,big hell as the saying goes..


----------



## Bobbyb

Try one of those quaint little beach towns during Semana Santa !


----------



## perropedorro

Bobbyb said:


> Try one of those quaint little beach towns during Semana Santa !


True dat. I live in one, perhaps a thousand permanent residents. It has four hundred hotel rooms when the seasonal places, closed through most of the year, open. Yet the normally soporific village isn't so quaint for Semana Santa when it's got 15K+ people crammed in everywhere. Guilty here too, because the wife's extended family horde, over 30 people, descend on our small beach house. I love it: a week of riotous family togetherness, warmth, hugs, music, barbeque, and beer--- but I love it even more _when it's over._


----------



## TundraGreen

perropedorro said:


> True dat. I live in one, perhaps a thousand permanent residents. It has four hundred hotel rooms when the seasonal places, closed through most of the year, open. Yet the normally soporific village isn't so quaint for Semana Santa when it's got 15K+ people crammed in everywhere. Guilty here too, because the wife's extended family horde, over 30 people, descend on our small beach house. I love it: a week of riotous family togetherness, warmth, hugs, music, barbeque, and beer--- but I love it even more _when it's over._


I spend every Semana Santa walking the Talpa de Allende Pilgrimage with 2 million of my closest friends. It is a really nice walk and the camaraderie amongst all the people walking is great, but it is not like a quiet walk in the woods.


----------



## Bobbyb

When we lived in an RV a park in Sonora the manager had a good sense of humor. he referred to our community as a river of urine during Semana Santa. At one time there were about 20 portapotis for 25,000 people. It has improved. maybe 30 porta potis!!


----------



## AstonsPapa

Wow, thanks for that reply! Great info!!


----------



## AstonsPapa

chicois8 said:


> hi expats i am planning a trip to mexico how does this sound-
> fly from SFO to MEX i love CDMX maybe see ALMO then
> on to PVR for some R&R then to GDL and SMA on ETN
> should I then fly OAX & bus to SCDLC via ADO or skip it & fly to
> MED or CUN ? oops batteries running low--gotta go.......LOL


wow, that was savage. brilliant, but savage.:clap2:


----------



## AstonsPapa

:laugh:


RVGRINGO said:


> While at university, 400 miles from home, I did have to hitchhike home for the holidays, often in sub-zero weather from BRR to colder BRR.


:laugh:


----------



## DiverSailor123

RVGRINGO said:


> Many of us are much closer to 100 than to 50 years old. As such, we learned to spell, capitalize, punctuate, and to write clearly for maximum understanding. We did not speak, or write in acronyms or abbreviations. For some reason, we continue to insist that the children of today try to help us understand what they write, even if they cannot accomplish it in clear cursive, or in more than one language. What in the world will they do when the lights go out permanently, and their batteries go dead?
> "*Low key beach towns" may be found strung out, westward, from the southern tip of Florida*.


 Been awhile:kiss: since you have been to Florida huh?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Only about 40 years......


----------

